# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Sweet Donair sauce.... NO SUGAR!!!

## Bertuzzi

Here is the recipe for Sweet style donair sauce sweetened with splenda.

1 (12 fluid ounce) can evaporated milk
14 - 16 Packs of Splenda (so 14 to 16g) You decide how sweet you want it.
2 teaspoons garlic powder
4 teaspoons white vinegar, or as needed

Mix the milk, splenda and garlic powder into a shaker cup or salad dressing mixer and shake the shit out of it. Add Vinegar until sauce thickens to your liking. If you like it watery then don't add any vinegar if you like it real thick.... vinegar it up!

If you don't want to shake the mix, you can do it in a bowl with a mixer.... if you like doing dishes that is.

ENJOY!  :7up:

----------

